# craftsman lt 2000 wont turn over, Ive done everything I can think of



## bluelagoonacres (Jul 20, 2015)

HELP I have a craftsman lt 2000 that wont start, wont turn over. I'm sure I need to go to forum of the Briggs and Stratton engine, model number 31p677-0804-b1, I have cleaned the carburetor , new battery, new spark plug, clean gas tank out and new gas, new air filter, oil changed in beginning of mowing, It worked for a few mows then all sudden decided not to start. After I clean the carburetor and new gas, it did start a few times but would rev up then slow down and rev up again, put sea foam in it but still did the same thing. Then I figure the engine flooded because will not start again. Oh also did a valve adjustment too. All that stuff is good I assume. HELP any other ideas before I take to shop and get charged an arm and leg from shop? Only other thing I can think of could be something with spark plug because I had originally had to splice the wire since the original plug was stuck to holder and I could not get it off so I had to cut the wire.. When I take park plug out, gas spits out since I assume relieve pressure from being flooded. When I did start it as rev up and down I took the air filter compartment off. Anyone have any ideasssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like the carb is letting too much fuel through.
Check the float,and see if it's cracked,or installed wrong,no needle,etc.


----------



## bluelagoonacres (Jul 20, 2015)

no float looks good and needle guess I can order a new one anyway and see. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Check adjustment on float as John suggested. Do you have any gas in your crankcase? I'd make sure the crankcase breather is clean and functioning also.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I've heard that the O ring gaskets on Nikki carbs are susceptible to leaking if reused.


----------



## bluelagoonacres (Jul 20, 2015)

new issue now, I went ahead and took the new battery I bought because I had to recharge it, since not holding charge so got new one lawnmower started right up but the engine went so fast that I had to turn it off sound like it was going to fly off. Went ahead to adjust governor spring and seems to lower it for a bit then just surged again went to adjust again and now wont start again, the fly wheel just turns over and over again, sounds like the battery went bad but I know that cant be it, ugggg think Ill just have to take it in.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

"I have cleaned the carburetor"

"lawnmower started right up but the engine went so fast that I had to turn it off sound like it was going to fly off. "

You probably have some linkage installed wrong.


----------

